# Jester at the Nationals



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

ok, now I will brag about my boy!
He was shown by his breeder, Kathy Ambler. I think they did an awesome job~I am so proud!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

A few more, I love my boy!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay Jester!! Congratulations Katie - you must be so proud of your gorgeous Jester!! Big hugs to you both


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Katie, he looks great, what a gorgeous boy he is.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He's looks mahhhvelous! I still just love those dark butt cheeks!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He was so fluffy and sweet and he looked great in the ring!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

How can you not love that face and the black and white ears! He's a cutie.


Susan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to agree with Christy, those butt cheeks are the best.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, he is so cute! He must be thrilled to be back with you as I am sure you are.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is SO cute!  Is that your daughter???? How sweet!

Thanks for posting the pics!
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jester looks wonderful!! I am sure you are so proud,


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, he looks great!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

ok, my hopes and dreams is that I can get Strut to look as beautiful stacked at your beautiful boy...I just don't get how you get them to do it!!!!

Erin


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Katie, he is gorgeous! Thanks for posting the pics.

Christine


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Katie more great pics!!!!!!!!!! He is so handsome. You go ahead and brag girl........:biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Katie... he is a DOLL! I will send you some photos tonight.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

He is a great looking dog. I am sharing your joy!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I just love Jester*

and his name fits. Such a charmer.

Great pics...

Trish


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is a looker....great pics


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a beautiful boy you have there, Katie! I love the pictures!!! Thanks for sharing. I hadn't noticed his butt cheeks being black until someone mentioned it. How cute!! lol


----------

